# How to make DVD containing 6 movie



## gau_pppu (Jun 14, 2007)

how is it possable to fit 6 or 4 movie (approximately 2hr duration each) in one DVD so that it can be played in a genaral DVD player, like yhose DVD's available in music and video stores, which contain 4 or 6 movie in one DVD....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2007)

rip or convert the movies to .avi format. that way you can easily fit 5-6 movies on one dvd. most of the dvd players play .avi files even from a data dvd


----------



## techtronic (Jun 15, 2007)

What is this thread doing under Tuts ?


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ gau_pppu wanted sum1 to post a tut on the mentioned topic for him


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

Convert the movies to either divx or xvid avi or any format... reduce the quality and bitrate a bit... write them onto a dvd... thank me


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 15, 2007)

use DVDFab or ny other software to easily convert DVD's to divx , write them to dvd....thank me


----------



## gau_pppu (Jun 15, 2007)

all my movie's are in AVI amd some in MP4 format but if I make a data dvd with those then i cannot play those in dvd player........? but those dvd available in music stores contain 4 or 6 movie in one, can easily be played in a dvd player....


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

to play divx avi movies u need a divx player(most new players support divx)... if not then u ll need to convert all those files to .vob and reduce all the quality settings to very low... only then u ll be able to fit them onto a dvd..


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2007)

most new dvd players play .avi though not .mp4


----------



## bikdel (Jun 19, 2007)

use gordian knot to convert into divx n use it in dvds.......


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 19, 2007)

Well there are many ways! 
1]If you don't want much quality then use software like DVD Shrink or Nero Recode and compress various DVD's into 1 GB files. If they aren't compressed at one go then you will need to encode each title again and again.This is comparatively faster. This type of DVD will play on any standalone DVD player.
2]If you want quality then go for XVID. Use software like AutoGK or Gordian Knot and search and you will find a very nice guide for DVD to XVID conversion at websites like doom9.org or videohelp.com. Ask me I can guide you too!In this way each movie will take at least 6 hours to encode but will produce excellent quality in smaller file size. I managed to compress my original DVD of a movie of 2 hours in 800MB at 640X352 at nearly no visible quality loss!
Hope your problem is solved


----------

